# buying a seafarer 31 full keel



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

saw this boat nearby ((cape cod)) its a 1978 seafarer 31 full keel model looks like the motors shot ((good thing I'm a mechanic)) has an outboard 9.9 that currently pushs it -full sails -radio -sail covers- dodger -- is this a good deal for 5k ? hull looks extremly solid allthough it need a good paint removal and repaint/gelcoat and some interior work nothing darastic and of course some motor repair and/or just stick with the outboard

we are planning a trip from the cape to panama and we dont have loads of cash to work with-- somthing we can nickel n dime together for a year or so is probly right up our alley we really need a plan and a boat -- currently we have a commecial fishing boat thats been on the market for 20k and these funds we can use for a sailboat/fix it up and partial cruise $ if theres any left over this has been our dream for quite a while now and let me tell ya IM GETTING IMPATIANT theres always somthing blockin us anyhow I hope our fishing boat sells soon so we can get on with it


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would really help if you posted a link to the specific boat you're talking about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> saw this boat nearby ((cape cod)) its a 1978 seafarer 31 full keel model looks like the motors shot ((good thing I'm a mechanic)) has an outboard 9.9 that currently pushs it -full sails -radio -sail covers- dodger -- is this a good deal for 5k ? hull looks extremly solid allthough it need a good paint removal and repaint/gelcoat and some interior work nothing darastic and of course some motor repair and/or just stick with the outboard


A 30 foot boat in good shape costs between 30 and 50 thousand dollars today. It doesn't matter whether you start with a $5,000.00 hull and improve it, or if you just go out and buy a boat that is already seaworthy and spend the money upfront. You will spend it.

So the question is "Do I want to buy a project or a sailaway ?"

(_If you decide on a Sailaway, I can let you have an aging Republican model at a bargain price... _  )


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe that model surveyed poorly as it lists badly to starboard...and was rode hard and put away wet. 


Sailormann said:


> (_If you decide on a Sailaway, I can let you have an aging Republican model at a bargain price... _  )


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Seafarer 31 had a fin keel....are you sure about the actual make and model of the boat? Does it look like this?


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

The sister ships on Yachtworld look to be stout boats. If you're going on the cheap 5k may be a great way to go. Sailormann's point is a good one, the expense of updating and outfitting a boat like this to a high level will more than likely not be worth the costs, but to nickle and dime your way to cruising it's worth considering, specially if you're a mechanic. 

I have two friends that bought a Rawlson 30 (very heavy, very slow) with a blown motor and sailed her to Mexico sans working motor, they rebuilt the motor once they arrived. They spent 2 years there cruising, brought the boat back up the coast and sold her to get a bigger boat.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Rawson 30.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks seabreeze, yes a Rawson 30


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> The Seafarer 31 had a fin keel....are you sure about the actual make and model of the boat? Does it look like this?


yep thats it same hull atully more rounded underside more like a cape dory


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

yea I also do great fiberglass work if need be to me to start from the bottom up and fix makes more sense than getting one thats ready to go better off knowing where everything is and theres no better way than building it yourself


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

also if you see a boat under 10k for me in the north east give me an email [email protected] -----------------


----------

